
PSYWAR/PSYOPs - manjana
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_warfare
======
ncmncm
The most (subtly) terrifying book on US PSYOPS I have read is "Men Who Stare
at Goats", by Jon Ronson. Read carefully, it demonstrates that the US has
engaged in PSYOPS against American citizens for decades, that continues to
this day.

If you thought the CIA tried to use ESP against the Soviets, or that the MK-
ULTRA program was shut down after it was exposed, then congratulations! Your
belief demonstrates the success of the program.

All we (think we) know about those activities is what they chose to publish.
What we do know is that the people in charge of the programs got promotions on
schedule and retired with full pensions.

~~~
r637djdjdj3rh
What makes PSYOPS appreciably different from PR? If foreign governments are
going to engage in PSYOPS campaigns against US citizens then it doesn't seem
unwise to permit the US IC to do the same.

~~~
ncmncm
The difference is deception.

A recent practical example was the runup to the Iraq invasion that had the
entire US punditsphere (with the rare honorable exception) convinced of a
wholly fictitious need.

The result was $5T+ spent on invasion that could otherwise have been spent on,
e.g., replacing the coal- and oil-fired power system with renewables,
including energy storage systems, with plenty left over to provide college
education and medical care for everyone.

